# YoungLefty



## Cal

Hello,
YoungLefty here! I happened to google "Political Message Boards" and stumbled upon this one. I am a 15 year old dude who enjoys, Football, Basketball, Playing Drums and last but not least, Politics! Idk if any of you are members of "The Ed Schultz Message Board" but I am an Active member there ..Anyways Just figured I'd intruduce myslelf!

Cheers,
YoungLefty


----------



## alan1

Welcome to to the board.





Yer gonna get chewed up and spit out.





You'll like it here.


----------



## jillian

meanie...be nice to the young'un. 

hi young'un.


----------



## Zoom-boing

I'm ambidextrous.   Welcome.


----------



## random3434

Welcome young man! 

Nice to see someone wanting to discuss politics at such a young age!

Now we can call Dogbet the "Old Man!"


----------



## alan1

jillian said:


> meanie...be nice to the young'un.
> 
> hi young'un.



I welcomed him.


----------



## Zona

MountainMan said:


> Welcome to to the board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yer gonna get chewed up and spit out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'll like it here.



That really made me laugh.  Thank you.

(oh and you are so correct).


----------



## Article 15

This should be ... interesting ...


----------



## alan1

Zoom-boing said:


> I'm ambidextrous.   Welcome.



You never told me you were bidextrous.


----------



## jillian

MountainMan said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> meanie...be nice to the young'un.
> 
> hi young'un.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I welcomed him.
Click to expand...


yeah.. .like this:

http://www.jawsmovie.com/jsounds/jaws2.wav


----------



## Midnight Marauder

Welcome to the USMB. (Watch out for hidden messages.)


----------



## alan1

jillian said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> meanie...be nice to the young'un.
> 
> hi young'un.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I welcomed him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah.. .like this:
> 
> http://www.jawsmovie.com/jsounds/jaws2.wav
Click to expand...


It was friendly advice......................


----------



## Cal

I will be sure to watch out for hidden message's .

Thank's for the warm and not so warm welcome's .


----------



## jillian

he's gonna need a bigger boat


----------



## alan1

jillian said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> meanie...be nice to the young'un.
> 
> hi young'un.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I welcomed him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah.. .like this:
> 
> http://www.jawsmovie.com/jsounds/jaws2.wav
Click to expand...


Look, his rep power is already up to two little green square thingies.
Now who do ya think did that?


----------



## Modbert

Echo Zulu said:


> Welcome young man!
> 
> Nice to see someone wanting to discuss politics at such a young age!
> 
> Now we can call Dogbet the "Old Man!"






Yep, I am no longer the youngest person by far. Welcome Younglefty, sure you will like it here.


----------



## Zoom-boing

MountainMan said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm ambidextrous.   Welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You never told me you were bidextrous.
Click to expand...


You never asked.


----------



## alan1

Zoom-boing said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm ambidextrous.   Welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You never told me you were bidextrous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You never asked.
Click to expand...


I'll be sure to add that to my list of 20, uhhm now 21 questions.


----------



## alan1

jillian said:


> he's gonna need a bigger boat



And you don't?


----------



## Zoom-boing

MountainMan said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> You never told me you were bidextrous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You never asked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll be sure to add that to my list of 20, uhhm now 21 questions.
Click to expand...


Well alrighty then.


----------



## Midnight Marauder

YoungLefty said:


> I will be sure to watch out for hidden message's .
> 
> Thank's for the warm and not so warm welcome's .


Excellent. (Just be careful when I really DO try to hide messages!)


----------



## jillian

MountainMan said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> he's gonna need a bigger boat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you don't?
Click to expand...


big boats are good.

I was on this one


----------



## alan1

YoungLefty said:


> I will be sure to watch out for hidden message's .
> 
> Thank's for the warm and not so warm welcome's .



Who didn't give you a warm welcome?


----------



## alan1

jillian said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> he's gonna need a bigger boat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you don't?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> big boats are good.
> 
> I was on this one
Click to expand...


It's like all festive looking, and stuff.


----------



## jillian

MountainMan said:


> It's like all festive looking, and stuff.





true... 

is it a big enough boat?


----------



## alan1

jillian said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's like all festive looking, and stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> true...
> 
> is it a big enough boat?
Click to expand...


Maybe not in Somali waters, but yeah, big enough for guys that need to compensate for their shortcomings.


----------



## xotoxi

Welcome.  I am xotoxi.

Question regarding your avatar:  Why are you anti-elephant with stars on their back?


----------



## Cal

xotoxi said:


> Welcome.  I am xotoxi.
> 
> Question regarding your avatar:  Why are you anti-elephant with stars on their back?



Thank's, Good to meet ya.

Is it not their symbol?


----------



## Ringel05

Meats back on the table boys!






Oh and welcome.


----------



## hjmick

Well hello Mr. Fancypants!


----------



## Cal

hjmick said:


> Well hello Mr. Fancypants!



Lol? Thank's I guess


----------



## Gunny

Echo Zulu said:


> Welcome young man!
> 
> Nice to see someone wanting to discuss politics at such a young age!
> 
> Now we can call Dogbet the "Old Man!"



Oldbert's death knell.


----------



## asaratis

With any luck, you will emerge from here an OldRighty!


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Welcome and why is Vinnie Colaiuta your favorite drummer?


----------



## Si modo

Welcome!


----------



## Cal

Si modo said:


> Welcome!



Thank's, Great to be here .


----------



## noose4

YoungLefty said:


> Hello,
> YoungLefty here! I happened to google "Political Message Boards" and stumbled upon this one. I am a 15 year old dude who enjoys, Football, Basketball, Playing Drums and last but not least, Politics! Idk if any of you are members of "The Ed Schultz Message Board" but I am an Active member there ..Anyways Just figured I'd intruduce myslelf!
> 
> Cheers,
> YoungLefty



Hi ya kid.


----------



## Cal

noose4 said:


> YoungLefty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello,
> YoungLefty here! I happened to google "Political Message Boards" and stumbled upon this one. I am a 15 year old dude who enjoys, Football, Basketball, Playing Drums and last but not least, Politics! Idk if any of you are members of "The Ed Schultz Message Board" but I am an Active member there ..Anyways Just figured I'd intruduce myslelf!
> 
> Cheers,
> YoungLefty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi ya kid.
Click to expand...


Hey'O .


----------



## midcan5

Welcome and bravo on being liberal at so young an age. In our generation we only chased girls and waited anxiously for our driver's -aka racing - license. But make sure you enjoy life and don't take the wingnuts here too seriously. Loved your quote.


"Liberals demand that the social order should in principle be capable of explaining itself at the tribunal of each person's understanding." Jeremy Waldron


----------



## Cal

midcan5 said:


> Welcome and bravo on being liberal at so young an age. In our generation we only chased girls and waited anxiously for our driver's -aka racing - license. But make sure you enjoy life and don't take the wingnuts here too seriously. Loved your quote.
> 
> 
> "Liberals demand that the social order should in principle be capable of explaining itself at the tribunal of each person's understanding." Jeremy Waldron



Thanx for the welcome can!


----------



## California Girl

jillian said:


> he's gonna need a bigger boat



As long as he doesn't add even more crap to his damned sig!!  How annoying is all that crap!!! He might as well have every word ever spoken by his Messiah.  Kids.


----------



## Cal

California Girl said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> he's gonna need a bigger boat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As long as he doesn't add even more crap to his damned sig!!  How annoying is all that crap!!! He might as well have every word ever spoken by his Messiah.  Kids.
Click to expand...


LOL, Thanx..Great to be here!


----------



## California Girl

YoungLefty said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> he's gonna need a bigger boat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As long as he doesn't add even more crap to his damned sig!!  How annoying is all that crap!!! He might as well have every word ever spoken by his Messiah.  Kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, Thanx..Great to be here!
Click to expand...


Good. I hope you enjoy it. And I hope one day you're grown up enough to know when 'less is more'. Typical lefty to take up more space with his sig than any actual post.... and, might I add, just a tad selfish... also a lefty trait. 

Why not put the whole text of 'Audacity' as your sig.


----------



## xsited1

YoungLefty said:


> Hello,
> YoungLefty here! I happened to google "Political Message Boards" and stumbled upon this one. I am a 15 year old dude who enjoys, Football, Basketball, Playing Drums and last but not least, Politics! Idk if any of you are members of "The Ed Schultz Message Board" but I am an Active member there ..Anyways Just figured I'd intruduce myslelf!
> 
> Cheers,
> YoungLefty



Welcome.  I'm a Lefty, too!


----------



## Oddball

California Girl said:


> YoungLefty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> As long as he doesn't add even more crap to his damned sig!!  How annoying is all that crap!!! He might as well have every word ever spoken by his Messiah.  Kids.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, Thanx..Great to be here!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good. I hope you enjoy it. And I hope one day you're grown up enough to know when 'less is more'. Typical lefty to take up more space with his sig than any actual post.... and, might I add, just a tad selfish... also a lefty trait.
> 
> Why not put the whole text of 'Audacity' as your sig.
Click to expand...

That's an Ed Schultz thing...A lot of the sig lines there are so long it interferes with trying to read the posts.

FYI, junior, the board policy concerning sig lines is *HERE*.

You'll be needing to pare yours back a skoche to get within the house limit.


----------



## jillian

asaratis said:


> With any luck, you will emerge from here an OldRighty!



unlikely if creepy frank and lumpy are the ones "talking" to him. 

maybe you can do better.


----------



## Modbert

jillian said:


> unlikely if creepy frank and lumpy are the ones "talking" to him.
> 
> maybe you can do better.



"Hey kid, want to be a Republican? I got some great stuff here that can help, real cheap."


----------



## Shogun

HEY FUCK YOU, YOU DICK LOVING ASS MASTER!  WHEN YOUR TESTICLES FINALLY DROP AND YOU MANAGE TO TAKE YOUR MAMMA'S TIT FROM YOUR LIPS THEN YOU CAN EAT A SPOONFUL OF YESTERDAY'S SHIT.   YEA!. I SAID IT!.  NOW WHAT ARE YOU GONNA DO!?.



oh. and, uh.  welcome to the club.


----------



## Article 15

Wow!

Shit faced cockmaster ...


----------



## Bfgrn

Welcome from an old Liberal...



asaratis said:


> With any luck, you will emerge from here an OldRighty!



Why would you wish brain damage on a bright young American?


----------



## California Girl

Article 15 said:


> Wow!
> 
> Shit faced cockmaster ...



Attention seeking. Best to ignore it.


----------



## Shogun

California Girl said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!
> 
> Shit faced cockmaster ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Attention seeking. Best to ignore it.
Click to expand...


You dole out the best advice.  You should write a book.  Or fortune cookies.


----------



## Sidestreamer

Man I'm starting to feel old with all these damn fetuses taking over...

YoungLefty, I don't care if you're a dem or repub, just stay off my lawn.


----------



## Cal

Dude said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YoungLefty said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, Thanx..Great to be here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good. I hope you enjoy it. And I hope one day you're grown up enough to know when 'less is more'. Typical lefty to take up more space with his sig than any actual post.... and, might I add, just a tad selfish... also a lefty trait.
> 
> Why not put the whole text of 'Audacity' as your sig.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's an Ed Schultz thing...A lot of the sig lines there are so long it interferes with trying to read the posts.
> 
> FYI, junior, the board policy concerning sig lines is *HERE*.
> 
> You'll be needing to pare yours back a skoche to get within the house limit.
Click to expand...


Done, Mr. Infected Elephant Butt Hair.


----------



## Cal

And Thanx for all the Welcome's fellas...And Streamer, I'll try my best to stay off your lawn .


----------



## Sidestreamer

YoungLefty said:


> And Thanx for all the Welcome's fellas...And Streamer, I'll try my best to stay off your lawn .



(scowls like Clint Eastwood in Gran Tourino)


----------



## Modbert

Sidestreamer said:


> (scowls like Clint Eastwood in Gran Tourino)



See Post #16 of this thread.


----------



## California Girl

Shogun said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!
> 
> Shit faced cockmaster ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Attention seeking. Best to ignore it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You dole out the best advice.  You should write a book.  Or fortune cookies.
Click to expand...


Don't whine, Showoff. It makes you look childish.... oh, wait... yeah, carry on whining.


----------



## mal

Dude said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YoungLefty said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, Thanx..Great to be here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good. I hope you enjoy it. And I hope one day you're grown up enough to know when 'less is more'. Typical lefty to take up more space with his sig than any actual post.... and, might I add, just a tad selfish... also a lefty trait.
> 
> Why not put the whole text of 'Audacity' as your sig.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's an Ed Schultz thing...A lot of the sig lines there are so long it interferes with trying to read the posts.
> 
> FYI, junior, the board policy concerning sig lines is *HERE*.
> 
> You'll be needing to pare yours back a skoche to get within the house limit.
Click to expand...


I see the Noob Removed his Direct Shot at this Forum's Righties from his Nooby Sigline...

Good Move.



peace...


----------



## mal

YoungLefty said:


> Hello,
> YoungLefty here! I happened to google "Political Message Boards" and stumbled upon this one. I am a 15 year old dude who enjoys, Football, Basketball, Playing Drums and last but not least, Politics! Idk if any of you are members of "The Ed Schultz Message Board" but I am an Active member there ..Anyways Just figured I'd intruduce myslelf!
> 
> Cheers,
> YoungLefty



As I told you in another Thread you Tripped into...

When you start Paying Taxes, Assuming you Leave the Basement before you are 30 like so Many seem to be Failing to do in Recent Years, you will not Agree with that Tub of ShithEaD Shultz as much...

Assuming he has a Show in 15 Years...

Anyway, Welcome...



peace...


----------



## Sidestreamer

tha malcontent said:


> Dude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good. I hope you enjoy it. And I hope one day you're grown up enough to know when 'less is more'. Typical lefty to take up more space with his sig than any actual post.... and, might I add, just a tad selfish... also a lefty trait.
> 
> Why not put the whole text of 'Audacity' as your sig.
> 
> 
> 
> That's an Ed Schultz thing...A lot of the sig lines there are so long it interferes with trying to read the posts.
> 
> FYI, junior, the board policy concerning sig lines is *HERE*.
> 
> You'll be needing to pare yours back a skoche to get within the house limit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see the Noob Removed his Direct Shot at this Forum's Righties from his Nooby Sigline...
> 
> Good Move.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


I see Hannity.com/USMB's perennial dipshit is trying once again to lecture other users on decorum despite his own history.

YoungLefty, give tha Malcontent as much negative reputation as you can and otherwise ignore this worthless individual.


----------



## Cal

tha malcontent said:


> YoungLefty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello,
> YoungLefty here! I happened to google "Political Message Boards" and stumbled upon this one. I am a 15 year old dude who enjoys, Football, Basketball, Playing Drums and last but not least, Politics! Idk if any of you are members of "The Ed Schultz Message Board" but I am an Active member there ..Anyways Just figured I'd intruduce myslelf!
> 
> Cheers,
> YoungLefty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I told you in another Thread you Tripped into...
> 
> When you start Paying Taxes, Assuming you Leave the Basement before you are 30 like so Many seem to be Failing to do in Recent Years, you will not Agree with that Tub of ShithEaD Shultz as much...
> 
> Assuming he has a Show in 15 Years...
> 
> Anyway, Welcome...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...



Lol S***head Schultz?..That guy is more for the middle class than any phony, rich and dumbass conservative talker..I think he has done quite well for himself seeing he has 2 shows...one on tv and one on radio..Which used to be considered impossible for leftys to do seeing the monopoly rightys have on talk radio.


----------



## Oddball

Article 15 said:


> Wow!
> 
> Shit faced cockmaster ...



[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RW373J0qDzg[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

YoungLefty said:


> Lol S***head Schultz?..That guy is more for the middle class than any phony, rich and dumbass conservative talker..I think he has done quite well for himself seeing he has 2 shows...one on tv and one on radio..Which used to be considered impossible for leftys to do seeing the monopoly rightys have on talk radio.


Not bad for the schlubb who sold out Fargo, to go try to be a New York big shot on a cable "news" channel nobody watches.


----------



## mal

YoungLefty said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YoungLefty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello,
> YoungLefty here! I happened to google "Political Message Boards" and stumbled upon this one. I am a 15 year old dude who enjoys, Football, Basketball, Playing Drums and last but not least, Politics! Idk if any of you are members of "The Ed Schultz Message Board" but I am an Active member there ..Anyways Just figured I'd intruduce myslelf!
> 
> Cheers,
> YoungLefty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I told you in another Thread you Tripped into...
> 
> When you start Paying Taxes, Assuming you Leave the Basement before you are 30 like so Many seem to be Failing to do in Recent Years, you will not Agree with that Tub of ShithEaD Shultz as much...
> 
> Assuming he has a Show in 15 Years...
> 
> Anyway, Welcome...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Lol S***head Schultz?..That guy is more for the middle class than any phony, rich and dumbass conservative talker..I think he has done quite well for himself seeing he has 2 shows...one on tv and one on radio..Which used to be considered impossible for leftys to do seeing the monopoly rightys have on talk radio.
Click to expand...


While he Lines his Pockets... And like Al Franken before him, when it Fails, he'll Bail...

Ed Shultz didn't even Know that Robert "There are White *******" Byrd (D-KKK) Filibustered AGAINST Civil Rights for Blacks as a DemocRAT US Senator...

He Hung up on me when I told him that and Argued with him about the FACT, and then Hung up on other Callers who Backed it after me...

Eventually he Semi-Conceded the Point, but Never Allowed me on his Show again...

This was a Couple of Weeks into his National...

He's a Dishonest Punk.



peace...


----------



## Cal

tha malcontent said:


> YoungLefty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I told you in another Thread you Tripped into...
> 
> When you start Paying Taxes, Assuming you Leave the Basement before you are 30 like so Many seem to be Failing to do in Recent Years, you will not Agree with that Tub of ShithEaD Shultz as much...
> 
> Assuming he has a Show in 15 Years...
> 
> Anyway, Welcome...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol S***head Schultz?..That guy is more for the middle class than any phony, rich and dumbass conservative talker..I think he has done quite well for himself seeing he has 2 shows...one on tv and one on radio..Which used to be considered impossible for leftys to do seeing the monopoly rightys have on talk radio.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> While he Lines his Pockets... And like Al Franken before him, when it Fails, he'll Bail...
> 
> Ed Shultz didn't even Know that Robert "There are White *******" Byrd (D-KKK) Filibustered AGAINST Civil Rights for Blacks as a DemocRAT US Senator...
> 
> He Hung up on me when I told him that and Argued with him about the FACT, and then Hung up on other Callers who Backed it after me...
> 
> Eventually he Semi-Conceded the Point, but Never Allowed me on his Show again...
> 
> This was a Couple of Weeks into his National...
> 
> He's a Dishonest Punk.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


Rush and Glenn make hanging up on and insulting anyone with diff view points so you have no room to talk..


----------



## Sunni Man




----------



## Cal

Sunni Man said:


>



Thank you, Sunni .


----------



## Sunni Man

I admire you being into politics at your age YoungLefty.

I kind of like this saying:

"If you're young and a republican you have no heart. If you're old and a democrat you have no brain". 

Enjoy your time here.


----------



## Toro

Welcome.

Most of us act like 15 year-olds so you'll fit in just fine.


----------



## Oddball

YoungLefty said:


> Rush and Glenn make hanging up on and insulting anyone with diff view points so you have no room to talk..


How does that show Schultz as better, or even slightly different?

Oh, yeah.........It doesn't.


----------



## Cal

Toro said:


> Welcome.
> 
> Most of us act like 15 year-olds so you'll fit in just fine.



Hahah, Thanx .


----------



## Cal

Dude said:


> YoungLefty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rush and Glenn make hanging up on and insulting anyone with diff view points so you have no room to talk..
> 
> 
> 
> How does that show Schultz as better, or even slightly different?
> 
> Oh, yeah.........It doesn't.
Click to expand...


Schultz IS better...Why? Becouse he is middle class himself!..He wasn't raised with a silver spoon in his mouth so he knows where us middle class are coming from.

I would love to hear the audio of him denying that Sen. from WV voted against Civil Rights legeslation..

Schultz Is real, Unlike most talk radio hosts..You would know that if you listened to him..


----------



## Oddball

YoungLefty said:


> Dude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YoungLefty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rush and Glenn make hanging up on and insulting anyone with diff view points so you have no room to talk..
> 
> 
> 
> How does that show Schultz as better, or even slightly different?
> 
> Oh, yeah.........It doesn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Schultz IS better...Why? Becouse he is middle class himself!..He wasn't raised with a silver spoon in his mouth so he knows where us middle class are coming from.
> 
> I would love to hear the audio of him denying that Sen. from WV voted against Civil Rights legeslation..
> 
> Schultz Is real, Unlike most talk radio hosts..You would know that if you listened to him..
Click to expand...

I've listened to Ed.....A lot more than you may have thought so.

While he had a little bit of credibility currency with me when the AirheadAmerica second stringers threw him overboard --for the "crime" of becoming **gaaasp** syndicated-- he spent it when he went Broadway. 

BTW...Which of the top righty jabber jaws were born with the silver spoon in their mouth?....Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Cal

"Rush Limbaugh was born into a prominent Missouri family, and raised in a town about thirty miles from the Kentucky border. His grandfather, the first Rush Hudson Limbaugh, was America's Ambassador to India in the Eisenhower administration. His uncle, Stephen Limbaugh, was appointed federal judge by Ronald Reagan, and his cousin, Stephen Limbaugh Jr, was appointed to the U.S. District Court by George W. Bush. His father was a prominent local attorney, who imbued his children with conservative ideology. His brother, David Limbaugh, is a lawyer and conservative writer."

Rush Limbaugh
--Born with a silver spoon stuck in his mouth


----------



## Maple

YoungLefty said:


> Hello,
> YoungLefty here! I happened to google "Political Message Boards" and stumbled upon this one. I am a 15 year old dude who enjoys, Football, Basketball, Playing Drums and last but not least, Politics! Idk if any of you are members of "The Ed Schultz Message Board" but I am an Active member there ..Anyways Just figured I'd intruduce myslelf!
> 
> Cheers,
> YoungLefty



Well young lefty, I am going to turn you into a righty. You do know that conservatives far out give liberals to charity and I am going to provide proof of that shorty.

http://www.usatoday.com/news/politics/election2008/2008-09-12-biden-financial_N.htm

This is your democratic Vice President.

WASHINGTON &#8212; Democratic vice presidential candidate Joe Biden and his wife gave an average of $369 a year to charity during the past decade, his tax records show.
Democratic 
 BTW- I give more than that in a months time and I am a conservative.

The former Vice President Dick Cheney. 

http://www.freerepublic.com/focus/f-news/1615415/posts

Posted on Friday, April 14, 2006 10:37:44 PM by Carl/NewsMax

In one of the largest sums ever donated to charity by a U.S. public official, Vice President Dick Cheney and his wife Lynne gave away nearly $7 million last year to help the poor and to medical research. 

Dick Cheney is a conservative.


----------



## Cal

Maple said:


> YoungLefty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello,
> YoungLefty here! I happened to google "Political Message Boards" and stumbled upon this one. I am a 15 year old dude who enjoys, Football, Basketball, Playing Drums and last but not least, Politics! Idk if any of you are members of "The Ed Schultz Message Board" but I am an Active member there ..Anyways Just figured I'd intruduce myslelf!
> 
> Cheers,
> YoungLefty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well young lefty, I am going to turn you into a righty. You do know that conservatives far out give liberals to charity and I am going to provide proof of that shorty.
> 
> Biden gave average of $369 to charity a year - USATODAY.com
> 
> This is your democratic Vice President.
> 
> WASHINGTON  Democratic vice presidential candidate Joe Biden and his wife gave an average of $369 a year to charity during the past decade, his tax records show.
> Democratic
> BTW- I give more than that in a months time and I am a conservative.
Click to expand...


...That is a joke right?


----------



## Oddball

Pretend it is.

Tell us the punchline, junior.


----------



## Cal

Lmao, And becouse Cheney supposedly gave more to Charity that should turn me right? ..Dickless Cheney just had to make up for all the wrongs he commited and lies he told in a year by doing a good deed.


----------



## Cal

Dude said:


> Pretend it is.
> 
> Tell us the punchline, junior.



Ok, Infected Elephant Butt Hair!


----------



## Maple

YoungLefty said:


> Maple said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YoungLefty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello,
> YoungLefty here! I happened to google "Political Message Boards" and stumbled upon this one. I am a 15 year old dude who enjoys, Football, Basketball, Playing Drums and last but not least, Politics! Idk if any of you are members of "The Ed Schultz Message Board" but I am an Active member there ..Anyways Just figured I'd intruduce myslelf!
> 
> Cheers,
> YoungLefty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well young lefty, I am going to turn you into a righty. You do know that conservatives far out give liberals to charity and I am going to provide proof of that shorty.
> 
> Biden gave average of $369 to charity a year - USATODAY.com
> 
> This is your democratic Vice President.
> 
> WASHINGTON &#8212; Democratic vice presidential candidate Joe Biden and his wife gave an average of $369 a year to charity during the past decade, his tax records show.
> Democratic
> BTW- I give more than that in a months time and I am a conservative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...That is a joke right?
Click to expand...


You might try reading the links, they are valid and this has been proven with tax returns, etc. Don't turn into a mind numb liberal who ignores the facts and the truth when it's right there in your face. And here is another one for you to ponder.

American Thinker: Obama's Charity Problem

According to their tax returns [notes Coulter], in 2006 and 2007, the Obamas gave 5.8 percent and 6.1 percent of their income to charity. I guess Michelle Obama has to draw the line someplace with all this &#8216;giving back' stuff. The Bidens gave 0.15 percent and 0.31 percent of the income to charity.


Meanwhile, in 1991, 1992 and 1993, George W. Bush had incomes of $179,591, $212,313 and $610,772. His charitable contributions those years were $28,236, $31,914 and $31,292. During his presidency, Bush gave away more than 10 percent of his income each year. 

For purposes of comparison, in 2005, Barack Obama made $1.7 million -- more than twice President Bush's 2005 income of $735,180 -- but they both gave about the same amount to charity.

Liberals are very charitable but ONLY with other people's money.

" The problem with socialism is that you eventually run out of other people's money. " Margaret Thatcher

" If you are 20 and you are not a liberal, you don't have a heart. If you are 40 and still a liberal you don't have a brain." Winston Churchill

" A government big enough to give you everything you need is big enough to take everything you have." Thomas Jefferson


----------



## Cal

Total charitable contributions for 2007: $240,370--BO For the year '07 
The Obamas reported giving a total of $172,050 to charitable organizations.- 08

Quite a bit of money no matter how rich you are..


----------



## Oddball

YoungLefty said:


> Dude said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretend it is.
> 
> Tell us the punchline, junior.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, Infected Elephant Butt Hair!
Click to expand...








Wellll...........We're waiting.


----------



## California Girl

YoungLefty said:


> Total charitable contributions for 2007: $240,370--BO For the year '07
> The Obamas reported giving a total of $172,050 to charitable organizations.- 08
> 
> *Quite a bit of money no matter how rich you are*..



It might seem that way to a 15 year old but, no, actually, it isn't that impressive.


----------



## Cal

LMAO, How does giving a certain amount of money to charity make you a good person?..Obama worked to get people jobs and out of welfare as a community organizer but that alone doesn't make him "Good" and worthy to vote for.


----------



## Maple

Welcome to the board, you will get an education on politics and the workings of the government here. But don't call yourself a lefty until you know where you stand on the issues, because in reality the real left are a bunch of mind numb robots who love to ignore the facts and the truth because it gets in the way of what they Beleive and that's just too much of an overload for their nat sized brains to absorb.


----------



## Cal

California Girl said:


> YoungLefty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Total charitable contributions for 2007: $240,370--BO For the year '07
> The Obamas reported giving a total of $172,050 to charitable organizations.- 08
> 
> *Quite a bit of money no matter how rich you are*..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It might seem that way to a 15 year old but, no, actually, it isn't that impressive.
Click to expand...


----------



## Cal

Maple said:


> Welcome to the board, you will get an education on politics and the workings of the government here. But don't call yourself a lefty until you know where you stand on the issues, because in reality the real left are a bunch of mind numb robots who love to ignore the facts and the truth because it gets in the way of what they Beleive and that's just too much of an overload for their nat sized brains to absorb.



Thank you Syrup!


----------



## Modbert

I have to love how people (some who complain about the harassment in intro threads) are doing exactly that here. 

Curiouser and Curiouser.


----------



## Oddball

YoungLefty said:


> LMAO, How does giving a certain amount of money to charity make you a good person?


You already posted some unsourced numbers as though it did...That has to be some kind of record for trying to move the goalpost.



YoungLefty said:


> *Obama worked to get people jobs and out of welfare as a community organizer* but that alone doesn't make him "Good" and worthy to vote for.


Source??....Verifiable testimonials??

C'mon....Dazzle us.


----------



## hjmick

Dogbert said:


> I have to love how people (some who complain about the harassment in intro threads) are doing exactly that here.
> 
> Curiouser and Curiouser.



This is a hazing, totally different...


----------



## Cal

Dude said:


> YoungLefty said:
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO, How does giving a certain amount of money to charity make you a good person?
> 
> 
> 
> You already posted some unsourced numbers as though it did...That has to be some kind of record for trying to move the goalpost.
> 
> 
> 
> YoungLefty said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Obama worked to get people jobs and out of welfare as a community organizer* but that alone doesn't make him "Good" and worthy to vote for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Source??....Verifiable testimonials??
> 
> C'mon....Dazzle us.
Click to expand...


Obama was working for a group of churches that were concerned about their parishioners, many of whom had been laid off when the steel mills closed on the south side of Chicago. They hired Obama to help those people recover and get the services they needed--job training, help with housing and such from the local government...

If I WERE to find a video of someone saying Obama had done something for them you would say it was fake


----------



## Modbert

hjmick said:


> This is a hazing, totally different...



All that's missing is the trial by fire.


----------



## Maple

YoungLefty said:


> LMAO, How does giving a certain amount of money to charity make you a good person?..Obama worked to get people jobs and out of welfare as a community organizer but that alone doesn't make him "Good" and worthy to vote for.



Where are those jobs??? I don't see any, he signed a 787 billion dollar stimulus plan last Feburary that NO-ONE read before they signed it. It was a liberal wish list that had been sitting in a drawer for the last 20 years, brought out, dusted off, and signed. More money went to the Arts and Humanities than did small business which employs 76% of Americans.
The real unemployment number is around 17% when you count the people who have dropped off the unemployment role. Among black people it is closer to 25% unemployment. There are no jobs.

From this so-called stimulus bill 18 million was spent to design a web site so we could count the jobs created. They show jobs created in congressional districts that don't exist and in zip code areas that don't exist.  Here in my state of Colorado we are spending 5 million to re-pave a bike trail, it created all of 3 temporary jobs. I would not say that we got a big bang for the buck.

Promises broken-

!. Transperency- no transperency on the stimulus bill or the health care bill being debated now.Obama stated, " I will air the negotiations on health care on C-Span. "It's all been written in the back room, we really don't know who is writing it and several senators, Ben Nelson with the "cornhusker kickback" have been bought off for their votes. Corruption is alive and well with this administration.

2. I will sign no bill with earmarks.
   a. He signed the omnibus bill with 9,000 earmarks.
   b. He just signed another budget bill with 5,000 earmarks.

3. I am going to limit lobbyists.
    a. They are the ones who are actually running the show and have been from the start.


----------



## Maple

YoungLefty said:


> Dude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YoungLefty said:
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO, How does giving a certain amount of money to charity make you a good person?
> 
> 
> 
> You already posted some unsourced numbers as though it did...That has to be some kind of record for trying to move the goalpost.
> 
> 
> 
> YoungLefty said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Obama worked to get people jobs and out of welfare as a community organizer* but that alone doesn't make him "Good" and worthy to vote for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Source??....Verifiable testimonials??
> 
> C'mon....Dazzle us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama was working for a group of churches that were concerned about their parishioners, many of whom had been laid off when the steel mills closed on the south side of Chicago. They hired Obama to help those people recover and get the services they needed--job training, help with housing and such from the local government...
> 
> If I WERE to find a video of someone saying Obama had done something for them you would say it was fake
Click to expand...


No we wouldn't, but you always need to back up your statements with a link and prove what you are stating otherwise you will look pretty darn foolish and will be put on the ignore list as so many before you have.

You need to show proof. It's very easy to do, google search it and u-tube search it.


----------



## Tom Clancy

Sunni Man said:


> I admire you being into politics at your age YoungLefty.
> 
> I kind of like this saying:
> 
> "If you're young and a republican you have no heart. If you're old and a democrat you have no brain".
> 
> Enjoy your time here.



Or maybe some of us Develop our minds quicker than others.. 

But then again according to your quote all Democrats on this board have no brain. 

That explains it all..


----------



## Modbert

Younglefty, don't mind Maple. He is the Resident President of the Sarah Palin fan club. To listen to him you would think Sarah is a gift from God if what he says were true.

Time to kick this thread up a notch:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UQNqk54HPdE&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## elvis

Dogbert said:


> Younglefty, don't mind Maple. He is the Resident President of the Sarah Palin fan club. To listen to him you would think Sarah is a gift from God if what he says were true.



Defending youngstalin are we?  disappointing.


----------



## Modbert

elvis3577 said:


> Defending youngstalin are we?  disappointing.



Defending Youngstalin? 

I figured we'd give the guy a chance before the trial by fire. I'm not defending anyone. Besides, you know as well as I do about what I said about Maple is true.


----------



## Maple

YoungLefty said:


> Total charitable contributions for 2007: $240,370--BO For the year '07
> The Obamas reported giving a total of $172,050 to charitable organizations.- 08
> 
> Quite a bit of money no matter how rich you are..



It's the disparity that you should be concerned about here, Obama made 2 times as much as Bush yet they have about the same in giving to charity. Did you notice that evillllllllllll Dick Cheney gave millions to charity while Joe Biden gave a whoppin $300 per YEAR in charity. Like I said before, I give more than that $300 in one month than he does in an entire year and beleive me, he has a ton more money than I do. BTW- I am a conservative.


----------



## elvis

Dogbert said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Defending youngstalin are we?  disappointing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Defending Youngstalin?
> 
> I figured we'd give the guy a chance before the trial by fire. I'm not defending anyone. Besides, you know as well as I do about what I said about Maple is true.
Click to expand...


He's really from Georgia, not Virginia. and he robs banks.


----------



## Maple

Dogbert said:


> Younglefty, don't mind Maple. He is the Resident President of the Sarah Palin fan club. To listen to him you would think Sarah is a gift from God if what he says were true.
> 
> Time to kick this thread up a notch:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UQNqk54HPdE&feature=related



That's true, she is a gift from God, a gift to conservatives.

And just to piss you off again Dogbert, this is the reason I love Palin. And to think that she did all of this in just a couple of years. LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLO

This is a good e-mail that she printed in her book on pages 405-408 from and Alaskan constituent. Keep in mind that the Associated Press sent out 11 journalists to fact check her book. They sent none out to fact check Obama's two books.

A few of her accomplishments as Governor.

A View From Alaska: By Dewey Whetsell

" The last forty-five of my sixty-six years I've spent in a commercial fishing town in Alaska. I understand Alaska politics but never understood national politics well until this last year. Here's the breaking point: Neither side of the Palin controversy gets it. It's not about persona, style, rhetoric, it's about doing things. Even Palin supporters never mention the things that I'm about to mention here."

1. Democrats forget when Palin was the Darling of the Democrats, because as soon as Palin took the governor's office away from a fellow Republican and tough SOB, Frank Murkowski, she tore into the Republicans' Corrupt Bastards Club. (CBC) and sent it packing. Many of it's members are now residing in state housing and wearing orange jumpsuits. The Democrats reacted by skipping around the yard, throwing confetti, and singing " La la la la" ( well, you know how they are). Name another governor in this country who has ever done anything similar. But while you're thinking, I'll continue."

2. Now, with the CBC gone, there were fewer Alaska politicians to protect the giant oil companies here. So Palin constructed and enacted a new system of splitting the oil profits called "ACES." ExxonMobil ( the biggest corporation in the world) protested, and Sarah told it, " Don't let the door hit you in the stern on your way out." It stayed, and Alaska residents went from being merely wealthy to being filthy rich. Of course, the other huge international oil companies fell meekly into line. Again, give the name of any other governor in the country who has done anything similar.

3. The other thing she did when she walked into the governor's office is that she got the list of state requests for federal funding for projects known as "pork." She went through the list, took 85 percent of them out, and placed them in the " when-hell-freezes-over" stack. She let locals know that if we need something built, we'll pay for it ourselves. Maybe she figured she could use the money she got from selling the previous governor's jet because it was extravagant. Maybe she could use the money she saved by dismissing the governor's cook ( remarking that she could cook for her own family), giving back the state vehicle issued to her ( maintaining that she already had a car) and dismissing her state-provided security force ( never mentioning--I imagine--that she was packing heat herself.) I'm still waiting to hear the names of those other governors.

4. Even with her much-ridiculed " gosh and golly" manerisms, she managed to put together a totally new approach to getting a natural gas pipeline built that will be the biggest private construction project in the history of North America. No one else could do it even if they tried. If that doesn't impress you, you're trying too hard to be unimpressed while watching her do things like this while baking up a batch of brownies with her other hand.

5. For thirty years, Exxon held a lease to do exploratory drilling at a place called Point Thomson. It made excuses the entire time for why it couldn't start drilling. In truth it was holding it as an investment. No governor for thirty years could make it get started. This summer, she told Exxon she was revoking it's lease and kicking it out. It protested and threatened court action. She shrugged and reminded them that she knew the way to the courthouse. Alaska won again.

6. President Obama wants the nation to be on 25 percent renewable resources for electricity by 2025. Sarah went to the legislature and submitted her plan for Alaska to be at 50 percent renewable by 2025. We are already at 25 percent. I can give you more specifics about things done, as opposed to style and persona. Everbody wants to be cool, sound cool, look cool. But that's just a cover-up.


I am still waiting to hear from liberals the names of other governors who can match what mine has done in two and a half years. I won't be holding my breath."


----------



## elvis

Maple said:


> Dogbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> Younglefty, don't mind Maple. He is the Resident President of the Sarah Palin fan club. To listen to him you would think Sarah is a gift from God if what he says were true.
> 
> Time to kick this thread up a notch:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UQNqk54HPdE&feature=related
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's true, she is a gift from God, a gift to conservatives.
Click to expand...


I don't think so, Maple.  She's like a billygoat for cub fans.


----------



## Modbert

elvis3577 said:


> I don't think so, Maple.  She's like a billygoat for cub fans.



I think you owe me a apology there Elvis.


----------



## elvis

Dogbert said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think so, Maple.  She's like a billygoat for cub fans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you owe me a apology there Elvis.
Click to expand...


you a billygoat?


----------



## Modbert

elvis3577 said:


> you a billygoat?



While I am sure the billygoats take offense to being compared to Mrs. Palin, I am not one. 

You said I was defending youngstalin when instead I was dead-on about Maple.


----------



## California Girl

YoungLefty said:


> LMAO, How does giving a certain amount of money to charity make you a good person?..Obama worked to get people jobs and out of welfare as a community organizer but that alone doesn't make him "Good" and worthy to vote for.



Being a 'good' person, doesn't make one a good POTUS. If it did, I could be POTUS.  If your best call on Obama is that he is a 'good' person, then you have some growing up to do, kid. Liberals do not want people off welfare -  they love welfare.... they like taking my money and handing it to some fat ass bitch with 6 kids by 8 different men. Well, I personally, would prefer to donate money to charities that actually help people than have some asshole in the WH take my money and hand it out to lazy bitches, criminals and illegal aliens.


----------



## Modbert

California Girl said:


> Being a 'good' person, doesn't make one a good POTUS. If it did, I could be POTUS.  *If your best call on Obama is that he is a 'good' person, then you have some growing up to do, kid. Liberals do not want people off welfare -  they love welfare.... they like taking my money and handing it to some fat ass bitch with 6 kids by 8 different men. Well, I personally, would prefer to donate money to charities that actually help people than have some asshole in the WH take my money and hand it out to lazy bitches, criminals and illegal aliens.*



Yes, because that defines everyone on welfare. If you care to wipe the bile off your face, you would see how ignorant that statement is.


----------



## Cal

California Girl said:


> YoungLefty said:
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO, How does giving a certain amount of money to charity make you a good person?..Obama worked to get people jobs and out of welfare as a community organizer but that alone doesn't make him "Good" and worthy to vote for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being a 'good' person, doesn't make one a good POTUS. If it did, I could be POTUS.  If your best call on Obama is that he is a 'good' person, then you have some growing up to do, kid. Liberals do not want people off welfare -  they love welfare.... they like taking my money and handing it to some fat ass bitch with 6 kids by 8 different men. Well, I personally, would prefer to donate money to charities that actually help people than have some asshole in the WH take my money and hand it out to lazy bitches, criminals and illegal aliens.
Click to expand...


I would love to see any facts you have behind this very degrading statement.........


----------



## Gunny

This is an introduction thread.  Y'all take your political bickering elsewhere, please.

Thanks.


----------



## Cal

Gunny said:


> This is an introduction thread.  Y'all take your political bickering elsewhere, please.
> 
> Thanks.



Sir, Yes Sir!


----------



## California Girl

Dogbert said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a hazing, totally different...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All that's missing is the trial by fire.
Click to expand...


You usually provide the strawman, I've got matches.


----------



## Modbert

California Girl said:


> You usually provide the strawman, I've got matches.



You know, it's hilarious how you act to lefty here. Especially considering your behavior when it came to Jeny before you threw her under the bus. It was the exact opposite treatment from that of how you're treating lefty.

But I guess that's how it goes for you when you're not on the same political leaning eh? 

As Gunny has requested however, ought to take the politics elsewhere as this is a *introduction* thread.


----------



## California Girl

YoungLefty said:


> Lmao, And becouse Cheney supposedly gave more to Charity that should turn me right? ..Dickless Cheney just had to make up for all the wrongs he commited and lies he told in a year by doing a good deed.



All politicians lie. And all politicians give to charity. Why do you think Obama is a great guy for giving to charity but not Cheney? 

On the day you recognize that your Messiah is just another lying bastard politician, I hope you don't lose your enthusiam for politics.


----------



## California Girl

Gunny said:


> This is an introduction thread.  Y'all take your political bickering elsewhere, please.
> 
> Thanks.



  No flaming in the intro threads? Where is the fun in that? Dammit, Gunny, you ruin all the fun.


----------



## Sidestreamer

YoungLefty said:


> Maple said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YoungLefty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello,
> YoungLefty here! I happened to google "Political Message Boards" and stumbled upon this one. I am a 15 year old dude who enjoys, Football, Basketball, Playing Drums and last but not least, Politics! Idk if any of you are members of "The Ed Schultz Message Board" but I am an Active member there ..Anyways Just figured I'd intruduce myslelf!
> 
> Cheers,
> YoungLefty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well young lefty, I am going to turn you into a righty. You do know that conservatives far out give liberals to charity and I am going to provide proof of that shorty.
> 
> Biden gave average of $369 to charity a year - USATODAY.com
> 
> This is your democratic Vice President.
> 
> WASHINGTON  Democratic vice presidential candidate Joe Biden and his wife gave an average of $369 a year to charity during the past decade, his tax records show.
> Democratic
> BTW- I give more than that in a months time and I am a conservative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...That is a joke right?
Click to expand...


That one is true. I can't account for Biden, but you can expect the well-off (who are more likely to lean right because economically it serves them better) to donate more and at some point a higher percentage of their wealth than the working class and have-nots who don't have as much money to give out.


----------



## Sidestreamer

Gunny said:


> This is an introduction thread.  Y'all take your political bickering elsewhere, please.
> 
> Thanks.



You're just getting angry because your out-of-touch conservative ideology is getting shattered before your eyes on this thread by bold progressives with vision. That, and because Mal the fucktard is here.


----------



## elvis

Sidestreamer said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is an introduction thread.  Y'all take your political bickering elsewhere, please.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're just getting angry because your out-of-touch conservative ideology is getting shattered before your eyes on this thread by bold progressives with vision. That, and because Mal the fucktard is here.
Click to expand...


Lenin and Stalin were visionaries of the same mold as you.


----------



## elvis

Oops.  I missed Gunny's request in the quote.  Welcome to the board, youngstalin.


----------



## goldcatt

Welcome aboard, YoungLefty! There are a lot of damn good people here on both sides of the fence, appearances aside. So grab something to hold on to and enjoy the ride.


----------



## Sidestreamer

elvis3577 said:


> Sidestreamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is an introduction thread.  Y'all take your political bickering elsewhere, please.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're just getting angry because your out-of-touch conservative ideology is getting shattered before your eyes on this thread by bold progressives with vision. That, and because Mal the fucktard is here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lenin and Stalin were visionaries of the same mold as you.
Click to expand...


Another joke that fell flat I see (my declaration that Mal is a fucktard notwithstanding)... I guess there's no need for an encore.


----------



## mal

Sidestreamer said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sidestreamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're just getting angry because your out-of-touch conservative ideology is getting shattered before your eyes on this thread by bold progressives with vision. That, and because Mal the fucktard is here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lenin and Stalin were visionaries of the same mold as you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another joke that fell flat I see (my declaration that Mal is a fucktard notwithstanding)... I guess there's no need for an encore.
Click to expand...


Shut the Fuck up, Headcase... Gunny even Asked Nicely, which is Rare...

What a Douche you are.



peace...


----------



## noose4

YoungLefty said:


> LMAO, How does giving a certain amount of money to charity make you a good person?..Obama worked to get people jobs and out of welfare as a community organizer but that alone doesn't make him "Good" and worthy to vote for.



For the rich charitable deductions are written off on their taxes so its a wash financially, When some one makes a contribution and does not write it off on their taxes thats when I will be impressed by the numbers.


----------



## noose4

Maple said:


> YoungLefty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Total charitable contributions for 2007: $240,370--BO For the year '07
> The Obamas reported giving a total of $172,050 to charitable organizations.- 08
> 
> Quite a bit of money no matter how rich you are..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the disparity that you should be concerned about here, Obama made 2 times as much as Bush yet they have about the same in giving to charity. Did you notice that evillllllllllll Dick Cheney gave millions to charity while Joe Biden gave a whoppin $300 per YEAR in charity. Like I said before, I give more than that $300 in one month than he does in an entire year and beleive me, he has a ton more money than I do. BTW- I am a conservative.
Click to expand...


He may have made 2 times more than Bush but Bush has much more wealth, that whole being born into a wealthy family thing


----------



## Cal

elvis3577 said:


> Oops.  I missed Gunny's request in the quote.  Welcome to the board, youngstalin.



Thanx, Smartass.


----------



## Bfgrn

YoungLefty said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YoungLefty said:
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO, How does giving a certain amount of money to charity make you a good person?..Obama worked to get people jobs and out of welfare as a community organizer but that alone doesn't make him "Good" and worthy to vote for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being a 'good' person, doesn't make one a good POTUS. If it did, I could be POTUS.  If your best call on Obama is that he is a 'good' person, then you have some growing up to do, kid. Liberals do not want people off welfare -  they love welfare.... they like taking my money and handing it to some fat ass bitch with 6 kids by 8 different men. Well, I personally, would prefer to donate money to charities that actually help people than have some asshole in the WH take my money and hand it out to lazy bitches, criminals and illegal aliens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would love to see any facts you have behind this very degrading statement.........
Click to expand...


The modern conservative is engaged in one of man's oldest exercises in moral philosophy; that is, the search for a superior moral justification for selfishness.
*John Kenneth Galbraith*

YoungLefty...it's moral justification for selfishness.

No liberal 'loves welfare', but the right wing mind desperately needs that to be true and every person on welfare HAS to be 'some fat ass bitch with 6 kids by 8 different men' to make themselves believe they really are human.

They believe throwing people in the river to sink or swim is a directive from God and written into our Constitution...that way drowning is simply a _choice_ by the victim...

Right wing solutions would work great if only people would evaporate...


Liberalism is trust of the people, tempered by prudence; conservatism, distrust of people, tempered by fear.
*William E. Gladstone*


----------



## Sidestreamer

tha malcontent said:


> Sidestreamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lenin and Stalin were visionaries of the same mold as you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another joke that fell flat I see (my declaration that Mal is a fucktard notwithstanding)... I guess there's no need for an encore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shut the Fuck up, Headcase... Gunny even Asked Nicely, which is Rare...
> 
> What a Douche you are.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


That's all from you? Lame.

I'd ask you to quit being a fucktard, but I can't wish for anyone's death on this board. Carry on elsewhere.


----------



## TheSuaveOne

Bfgrn said:


> Liberalism is trust of the people, tempered by prudence...*William E. Gladstone*



Unless of course the liberal disagrees with the person.


----------



## MaggieMae

MountainMan said:


> Welcome to to the board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yer gonna get chewed up and spit out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'll like it here.



This is true, I'm afraid. Your hammer and sickle superimposed over an elephant puts you in danger right out of the gate. Enjoy the ride!


----------

